# Heads Up Maryland



## CRA Ambass Lloyd (Dec 2, 2011)

From CRA Alert

Maryland
At this point in the legislative year, it's normally elected officials that we have to pounce (or praise) but in Maryland , it's a third-wheel health care group called Maryland Citizens Health Initiative. They are advocating a 333% increase in the excise tax on cigars, touting flawed polling data attempting to incite political support.
The group has their focus on cigars (and smokeless tobacco) with yet another attempt to use "children" as their rallying cry. Once again, we have to demonstrate that the demographic for the enthusiast of premium cigars is not children, and America 's youth are not the patrons of this nation's premium tobacconists.
The Maryland Citizens Health Initiative is attempting to mislead the Maryland legislature into believing that the young people of Maryland are acquiring tobacco products that are clearly out of their price range; that they would quickly be escorted to the door of your community cigar shop; and raising the tax to 68% on cigars will only drive revenue and jobs from the State of Maryland. The group also attempts to use misleading statements from the Centers for Disease Control to make their claims. None of them apply to cigars.
MARYLAND RESIDENTS:
Contact the members of the Maryland legislature. Tell them to ignore the sensationalism of the "Citizen's Health Initiative." Tell them you're watching their actions in the 2012 session.

Locate	your	represenatives:	
Maryland House of Delegates 
Marland Senate


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow... just wow. And to think, my wife and I want to move back there.


----------

